# Team #1 Thread



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mostly southeast michigan. Got my bow sighting in from 10-60. Feelin confident out to 40 yards. Got bored shooting 20 and 30 so im shooting 80-120 yards and boy is that a trip! Start a new job in a few days so hopefully ill have more $$ to drive to my property and hunt!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool deal. this year if a deer walks inbetween me and my Z7 and he's 50 yards or closer, he's getting an Exodus tipped easton sent through his lungs, and I'm very confident with my Z7 out to 60 so no elk is safe within 60 yards of me. If it's a big enough deer, and I know the distance for sure, and the conditions are right, I'll take a 60 yard shot at a deer but I'd rather not.

I can shoot on average 3" groups at 60 yards and if I'm on a good day, which is majority of the time, I can keep them within an inch or so from eachother and I usually shoot 2-3 arrows in a group.
but I'm extremely confident with my Z7 out to 60 yards, if I had more pins maybe I'd shoot farther than that more often but thats okay, I'm about to buy a Drenalin LD for that kind of shooting.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to get a new sight i have 4 pins, 20,30,40,50 and use the top of my level as a 60 and it works. I like that g5 sight with the 7 pins. I like bigger pins so its difficult to find sights. I love my parker and its a absolute dream. Only complaint is the aggressive cam.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ill be hunting mostly my grandma's farm 20 miles north of us up here in Illinois. We been seeing some decent bucks on our cams but nothing massive. I don't really care though, i just wanna get my first deer with a bow. I might get to hunt a friends property but i dont know yet.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds good, just dont get too picky yet until you get a few deer under your belt with your bow.
2 years ago I pretty much shot anything legal with my bow, then last year I got picky. I still shoot does at certain times of the year, but as far as bucks I try my best to shoot mature bucks, that are 4 years old or older than that. the buck I shot last year was at least 4.5yrs old.
Flecth I had an axcel armortech hd 7 pin .010 (the super small pins) and I sold it and bought a Copper John Bullseye 5 pin .019 sight in place of it for my Z7 and I really like it, it has very simple adjustments whihc I prefer since u only sight it in once (unless you get a new string or something, then u usually move the sight ring) since even if u do that again u dont sight it in every day.
it's super bright, strong, and it only cost me $50 brand new.
and I got a Black Gold Flashpoint HD 5 pin .019 on my Monster and it's just as awesome.
now when I get my Drenalin LD I'm wanting a Black Gold Ascent which has 5 pins but it also has a dial you can turn to lower the sight ring like you would a sinlg pin like the HHA so the bottom pin acts as a floater pin.
and that one will have the bottom 3 pins to be .010. I like having smaller pins for my farther shots so they dont cover up as much of the target, so u get a more pin-point shot. and regardless of what sight it is, it must have a level. imo you cant shoot your bvest at farther away shots unless it's got a level or you'll b off left or right.

anyways......
just like u like your parker I like my Monster, it shoots really well, but it does have an agressive draw to it unlike my Z7, and thats cause it's a speed bow.
The M7 mods did help that out and then I put some X-factor limb dampers on it and that took all the vibration out of it which makes this bow feel much better and almost as quiet as my Z7 which says a lot.
but I'll use my Monster for Florida and Georgia for the fact that it shoots flat out to 30 with ease and will be an advantage on the slightly smaller florida deer. it wont be a pain to shoot either sicne it isnt as cokd down here this time of year compared to other places.
My Z7 will be with me in Ohio and Colorado, and my first hunt in Georgia next week. imo it's perfect for Ohio and Colorado where my most extreme hunts are gonna be, and I'll want my Z7 cause it's so smooth drawing, and even in the coldest weather it's forgiving enough that I can draw it back slow and easy (my monster I can but in super cold weather w/ a bunched up safety harness it's a pain especially when letting up) and I can let it up slowly with no problem. and most importantly I KNOW I can shoot that bow. I can shoot my Monster good but I can shoot my Z7 just as well probably better, and thats cause it's smooth shooting. and with elk and big Ohio deer not having that 1 pin from 0-30 isnt as big of a deal since I'll still be able to tell the diff. between 20 and 30 yards.
anyways now that I typed up a story I'll see what else you guys got up your sleeve 


flynh97 said:


> Ill be hunting mostly my grandma's farm 20 miles north of us up here in Illinois. We been seeing some decent bucks on our cams but nothing massive. I don't really care though, i just wanna get my first deer with a bow. I might get to hunt a friends property but i dont know yet.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

ive been busy editing stuff for my group so thats why i havent been on as much. Man this season is gonna kick my butt sorting thru all that footage. phil. 4:13 on 'em lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

what kind of footage?

I know my dad and I are gonna try to get a few hunts on video. I'm reminded of Genesis 27.3 before deer season.
I just cant wait until next Friday since I'll be on my way to Georgia 4 the 1st hunt of the season for me!!!!!!!
and of course everytime I pass by the book of Exodus I'm reminded of my QAD Exodus broadheads which I expect to do some serious damage to anything I shoot with them!


Fletch125 said:


> ive been busy editing stuff for my group so thats why i havent been on as much. Man this season is gonna kick my butt sorting thru all that footage. phil. 4:13 on 'em lol


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> what kind of footage?
> 
> I know my dad and I are gonna try to get a few hunts on video. I'm reminded of Genesis 27.3 before deer season.
> I just cant wait until next Friday since I'll be on my way to Georgia 4 the 1st hunt of the season for me!!!!!!!
> and of course everytime I pass by the book of Exodus I'm reminded of my QAD Exodus broadheads which I expect to do some serious damage to anything I shoot with them!


Mostly footage of me and the crew shooting over summer....we film in full HD but my camera has digital zoom instead of optical which means at full zoom the video quality sucks! So im left with a lot of weeding out to do!


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

i am going to be hunting in central michigan this year. Got the stands up during the last week and the deer fever i hitting me hard this year


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

falconsgolie29 said:


> i am going to be hunting in central michigan this year. Got the stands up during the last week and the deer fever i hitting me hard this year


Do you go to divine child by chance?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool deal, we got one of the high end cameras that was just before everyone went to HD, but we're wanting to get something else thats affordable that is HD and not so big and bulky.


Fletch125 said:


> Mostly footage of me and the crew shooting over summer....we film in full HD but my camera has digital zoom instead of optical which means at full zoom the video quality sucks! So im left with a lot of weeding out to do!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> cool deal, we got one of the high end cameras that was just before everyone went to HD, but we're wanting to get something else thats affordable that is HD and not so big and bulky.


Get a DSLR, Clint. They're technically a regular camera but they're video qualities can be amazing, especially for the price. Both Canon and Nikon make some sweat dslr's that shoot in 1080p and take amazing footage as well as pictures. A lot of pro videographers are using them now as they take such amazing footage but don't cost near the price of a high end video camera. It'll still set you back around $600+ though.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

that sounds like a nice camera, I'll have to check that out.

well I got my Monster dialed in out to 60 yards, now I'll have to shoot my 70 pin and see if it's still dead on.
then from then I'll be shooting my Z7 getting ready for Colorado, and some for Georgia since this is my last week to shoot my bow until I'm out in Colorado.

I'm also helping my sister with her bow, fine tuning it some and increasing the poundage some so she'll hold steadier since it's easy for her to pull back, then I'm just making slight adjustments to it some.
I asked her if she wanted to hunt some when we're in Georgia and she said yes (btw my sister's 18) and she's plenty good out to 20, maybe even 30 if she practices enough (this is her first year of shooting bows other than the genesis bows). The only problem on my end is if she does hunt, and I know where we're gonna have her hunt which is in a spot thats perfect for 1st time bowhunters, someone will have to sit with her. Not because she'd be scared on her own it's because she's hardly ever hunted before let alone with a bow, and she'd need me, my dad, or my grandfather to sit with her, let her know what she can and cant shoot, range the deer for her, tell her when to draw, where to aim, and then if she kills one, what to do next. It's not like she's a little kid but since she has no experience at all with hunting she needs someone to be her 'guide'.

the problem with that is my dad probably wont sit with her since he wants to actually hunt and not watch someone. ya shes her daughter but my dad wants to hunt. 
and I want to hunt also es[pecially since we'll only get to hunt Saturday and MAYBE Sunday morning, and I'm sure my grandfather wants to hunt also since it'll be opening day.

so all depending on how good of a brother, or how better of family members I have, I might sacrifice a morning hunt (probably evening since she dont want to get up early) and sit with her and prays she kills a deer.
we even got her some pink 75 grain Muzzy 3 blade bh's so she'll go out in style lol!
she's got a Perker Buckshot set at probably 35# 25" with some Victory V-Force V-6's flecthed with some 2" Blazers, a QAD Ultra-rest hunter, and a copper john bullseye 3 pin .019 sight.
so now I gotta do some thinking, and some shooting


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

no, i hunt in central michigan and attend anchor bay hs near new baltimore.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Clint, if you look up the Canon Rebel T3i (usually called the 600d in European contries) on youtube, you can see some footage shot with this camera. It's top notch to say the least!

I wish I could find the thread, but there's some guys here on AT that use a DSLR (nikon I believe) and a go-pro HD and the footage is right up there with the pros.

Good luck to your sister! It would be tough to miss a day of hunting to go sit with your sister, but I'm sure it'd be worth it. Once she gets one on the ground, she'll have lots more confidence and knowledge and might not need someone with her in the tree on future hunts. It's a hard call for sure, because missing the first day always stinks, so I can't say for sure whether I'd do what I'm preaching or not haha!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I'm sure she'd be fine on her own, but on the other end she doesnt need to be alone at least the first time or 2.
she was shooting pretty good yesterday. cranking up the poundage a few pounds did help her steady up, and it's very easy for her to pull it back which is how I'll keep it set.
and she does want to hunt while we're in Georgia so I'm gonna have to see if my dad's gonna sit with her, and if nobody steps up and say they'll sit with her then I'll probably sit with her.
It's not like thats the only time I get to hunt the entire year, the next week I'll be in Colorado elk hunting, and I'll be back in Georgia the 1st week of November and then leave there and go straight to Ohio for almost a week. So we'll see.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

my dad's not going to Georgia with us this weekend since he has to work on Saturday, he had a hydraulic hose blow on his machine (he does site work/anything with dirt work, uses loaders and what some call 'bobcats', but his are Cat) so that set him back a few hours or so today, and he has to work as much as he can this next week since we'll be in Colorado next friday and for a whole week.
so my mom, my sister and I are gonna go and we'll be there Friday and leave Monday morning. so I have all Saturday, and then Sunday evening to hunt, and maybe Monday morning.
and I get the morning hunts to myself since my sister wont hunt in the morning (2 early for her) and then I'll take her hunting in the evening.
I just hope to arrow something, either a good buck (which there is a bunch of big bucks where we're hunting, I seen them) or a plump doe, either way I'll be very happy, even more so if my sister kills something with her bow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well no luck this weekend in Georgia. I didnt see any Saturday morning, I did see a coyote about 300 yards away and called him in using my mouth to about 40 yards away but he was 2 much behind me so I couldnt get around to shoot at him.
then Saturday evening I took my sister hunting and we saw 6 deer. None of them were in bow range for either of us.
I actually did have one plump doe in bow range for me. it was at 60 yards, perfectly broadside, eating grass in an open field, I had no wind and I was seated perfectly for the shot but she was on the other side of the fence and I wasnt sure if it was our property. so by the time my uncle texted me back with the thumbs up those 4 deer in that group were gone.

the good news is that I had fun and my dad checked the trail cam here on our prop. near the house and we got a shooter buck on there and some does that come in regularly. but our season in our zone doesnt open until October.
now I'm just super excited for this Friday when my dad and I fly out to Colorado. I'm definitely ready.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Your very lucky Clint! I'm jealous lol! Hopefully someday I'll be able to hunt out there.

Take lots of pics for us!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks, I'm very blessed by God to get to go out there that's for sure!
I took our nice Kodak camera with me to Georgia along with our video camera so theyre riding in the back of their camper out to Colorado.
I'll take the Kodak with me all the time and if one of us kills an elk early, then that person who killed it can film someone the rest of the week. I'm hoping I kill one early so I can do the videoing, since I learned a few tricks with the camera and will do more than push the zoom button and the recod button like others in my family do 
Now that I don't have my bow with me here, or any of them since I took my Monster too as a back-up, I'm doing a decent bit of walking this week. I'm doing 4 miles a day maybe 1-1.5 of it light jogging and maybe half the days I'll also walk up and down the hill in our back yard which is plenty steep and long enough to be like Colorado mountains!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Tomorrow's the big day! My dad and I'll be leaving the house sometime around 6:30 in the morning with my mom so drop us off at the airport. Our fligh is at 9:30 and I think we have a stop in Atlanta, maybe a holdover for maybe an hour and a hlf, then it's just easy crusing to Denver where we'll meet up with one of our buddies and his wife from Georgia that go to church with my grandfather, then we'll take a quick stop at the BassPro there in Denver to buy our tags and maybe get another short sleeve shirt and another pair of pants possibly and then it's another 3 hours and we'll be at camp. Our flight gets there in Denver at 3pm and we'll be leaving the next saturday eveing, getting home at 12am Sunday morning so we'll be put there for a little more than a week total.
So this will be the latest update from me until I get back from Colorado. My grandparents got there yesterday, and I havent heard anything yet about if they've seen anything or had any luck yet. I figure that will be something I'll find out when I get there.
So Lord willing I'll have an awesome time out there, just as long as I don't have to worry about bears


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ahh had a doe 30 yards and she spooked ahhh


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, shot a big doe yesterday at 42 yards. tracked her on a large blood trail for almost a mile and lost blood and after looking for 2 hours yesterday and today decieded their was nothing we could do. So dissapointing but this stuff happens, opening day will hopefully be a better result.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I bet you hit low on her, and I bet it was watery blood too wasnt it, but alot of it, so it seemed. I had one do that to me, I shot too low on her and I thought it was a dead doe from the blood but it was thin blood and my arrow had white hair and fat on it, followed blood for 500 yards and decided it wasnt a kill shot.
as you probably guesses I just got back from Colorado 12am on Sunday.
I didnt kill any or shoot anything, I will post a thread on the whole story later today or tomorrow with some pics I took.
I had a very nice bull, about a 320 come 15 yards from me but stepped behind 2 trees perfectly blocking his vitals, then when he walked off he walked directly away from me never giving me a shot.
my dad shot at one the last evening but his arrow hit a bush 10ft away from him which deflected his arrow causing it to miss the elk.
and our buddy that was with my dad that evening also shot at that same elk after it looped around, he didnt have time to range it and had to get a shot off quick, to shorten it up it ended up being an unlethal hit after tracking him from 11:30pm that night to 3:30 in the morning.
I had a blast though, I'll try to get out there next year and right now I'm looking forward to some great deer hunting.
I'll probably be up in Georgia 2 weeks from now with my dad for us to get our bows and all, and do some deer hunting while we're there.


falconsgolie29 said:


> Well, shot a big doe yesterday at 42 yards. tracked her on a large blood trail for almost a mile and lost blood and after looking for 2 hours yesterday and today decieded their was nothing we could do. So dissapointing but this stuff happens, opening day will hopefully be a better result.


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

The blood actually was thick and had chuncks of lung and air bubbles in it. The deer was quatering hard away and the arrow lodged in the off shoulder. I belive that we didnt find the deer becuase of us bumping it. It was raining that morning and we had to get on the blood. Although we did wait close to an hour before trailing the deer.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

falconsgolie29 said:


> The blood actually was thick and had chuncks of lung and air bubbles in it. The deer was quatering hard away and the arrow lodged in the off shoulder. I belive that we didnt find the deer becuase of us bumping it. It was raining that morning and we had to get on the blood. Although we did wait close to an hour before trailing the deer.


Did you find your arrow? Or was it not a pass thru?


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

We didnt find the arrow


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lets hear some updates guys, who's been hunting and who's been trying, if u r hunting r u seeing anything?

a week from this Saturday I will be in the treestand here at our property close to our house, since that will be opening day of deer season in our zone.
Tomorrow we're meeting my grandparents who live in Georgia half-way from here to their house to get our bows and our hunting gear that we took to Colorado, which they took out there and back.
Then I'll be hunnting hopefully every weekend here in Florida from opening day until who knows when. if I had my driver's liscense I'd probably hunt a few morning and evenings during the week but at the moment thats out of the equation.
then sometime soon I hope to go to georgia to do some hunting, but if not I will be there the first week of November for an outdoor event we're putting on through our outdoor ministry, and it's at our grandparent's church. and after that we'll hunt there a few days, then from there we'll go to Ohio, hunt the rest of the week, come back to Georgia to get our Crossheirs trailer ( our outdoor minisrty is called Cross Heirs.....fyi) and then come back home, if not we'll maybe stay one day there in Georgia on our way back home.

I have a pretty good chance of flinging an arrow at a doe here on our property. we have a few does that come in regularly over there and this is the right time of the year in this area to shoot does.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> lets hear some updates guys, who's been hunting and who's been trying, if u r hunting r u seeing anything?
> 
> a week from this Saturday I will be in the treestand here at our property close to our house, since that will be opening day of deer season in our zone.
> Tomorrow we're meeting my grandparents who live in Georgia half-way from here to their house to get our bows and our hunting gear that we took to Colorado, which they took out there and back.
> ...


Wait.....i thought u said u had a truck...


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been Out trying and had 4 deer come into the base of my tree before shooting light and turned and left. I'll be out again tonite and tomorrow morning. I saw an 8pt and 2 does last night but they were out f range. Hopefully it'll be better the next two sits


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

We're on the board baby!!!!! 4pt at 15 yards!!!


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats on the deer. I had a nice 8 point come 23 yards from me without presenting a shot. I'll be out again 2 weeks but hopefully I'll get some sits in before then


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool deal man, post it in the kill thread!
I havent been on here, at least the forum part of AT for a little while since idk about y'all but AT has been kinda slow as far as the pages loading, and everything else I go on loads perfectly fine.
I'll be going out to my hunting property this weekend. I'm not sure if I'll be the one to shoot first since we really only have 1 shooter on camera and I figured to let my dad shoot it.
we would shoot does but I'm not sure we have all that many out there right now, and the path to our foodplot is so deep in water we had to borrow our buddy's 10ft john boat to get back there, I even had to put my truck in 4wd driving back to where we park because there was water on most of the road and underneath it was some pretty good mud.
I wish I could score hogs for the contest since we're gonna go hog hunting here sometime in the next few weeks, then the first week of November we're going to Georgia to oput on a wild game supper/3-d archery shoot, then hunt there a few days (the event is at our grandparent's church), and then go up to Ohio and that's where we'll do the majority of our hunting while we're gone.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Fletch125 said:


> Wait.....i thought u said u had a truck...


I do have a truck, I've had this truck since January, but I didnt get my liscense until this Wednesday for the fact that insurance is kinda pricy for me for the fact that I'm a teenager and that makes the insurance company assume I'm a bad driver, which I'm not a bad driver I'm a really good one.
so I just got it for the fact of being less of an inconvenience and because I just had a job interview which went very well so if I get the job I won't have to have someone take me there. And I allready have a job but it's not a job that I know I will have work to do every week and if I do I dont know how much of it I will have.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Where was the interview at, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Deers1ayer (Aug 12, 2012)

All up here up in NEW HAMPSHIRE


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Discount Tire, I had a group interview there.
I havent heard back from them but they said they werent sure when theyd get back with us. I'll give them til the end of the week and then I'll swing by there and ask them if they've allready chosen some guys yet or not.
I went out to our small piece of land saturday, I sat in a 2 man ladder stand that the buddy of ours that owns the land put up, it wasnt in a very good spot as far as being able to see stuff and shoot at anything, but I was in the right area. went out there today to throw some yellow acorns out and find a good tree to throw my climber in. so this weekend I'll try it out and if I'm in the right location, I'll put a lock-on stand there. I had seen 2 does there saturday, but in the food plot where I'm gonna put my treestand.
right now the deer down here are feeding off of acors and our property is loaded with oak trees and the acorns are dropping like flies!

and it's getting closer and closer to us going to Ohio which will be the first weekend of November when we'll be going to georgia for our event, then be there a day or so there and then go up to Ohio where we'll do most of our hunting for all the right reasons.


isaacdahl said:


> Where was the interview at, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

checkin in. Ive been re-assigned to this team since my current team ceases to exist. I already got my buck on the board so now im just gettin ready for january


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool deal. here in 2 weeks I'll be heading up to Georgia for a few days and then to Ohio for a total of a touch more than a week.
I'm very ready to kill something, and we need to quick since usually my dad and I have at least 1 deer down by now and in the freezer.
our property here close to the house hasnt been that great, and it wont get good until December as far as this area goes, and it doesnt help that half the property has standing water on it.


bigbulls10 said:


> checkin in. Ive been re-assigned to this team since my current team ceases to exist. I already got my buck on the board so now im just gettin ready for january


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

generally I hunt the pines up north in the early season but later season around january I hunt around my house in the desert. Im really wanting to hold out for a nicer 140+ muley next year if i get the chance. I get to hunt OTC in jan and im hoping I get drawn if I do not have a nice buck down. my bonus points are building up and even if I dont get drawn I can hunt the late OTC season


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

shot a doe last Saturday in Georgia at 32yds, perfect shot pass through ran 40yds. will post a pic when I get back from Ohio. left Saturday around noon to go here to Ohio. shot a buck at 23yds, accidentally hit it in the shoulder, didnt get enough penetration to hit vitals so it flesh wounded him. so now the Exodus are no longer in my quiver and my tried and true Muzzy MX-3's are nocked n' loaded, and next year I'm going back to Axis FMJ's or Axis with brass inserts to eliminate any penetration issues.
been seeing quite a few big bucks and numerous does but none in bowrange and/or too dark to shoot when given the oportunity.
I have 2.5 more days to hunt, leaving on Sunday. then when I get back home I have some hogs to stick on our property that I have on trail camera, and I won a free hog at a ranch so I'm gonna do that and pay to shoot another hog if I get the opportunity to do so.

every day is getting better here, mainly cause the moon phase is much better, getting closer to a new moon. theyre feeding/out in the fields so were hunting on the edges of the fields which has made a big difference in our sucess, at least we see a lot more deer lol!

also went and got a Tinks Miss November doe decoy to see if thatd help. it does really good and really poor. the does seem to like it, some of the bucks arent sure, I just have 2 position ir right so they come close enough for a shot. most of the deer would come within 15-20yds of the decoy and then walk off not knowing what was wrong with the doe lol! I'll let u guys know what all happens.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice job on the doe but sorry to hear about the buck. hopefully you can get the job done on a nice one. good luck man and I hope you connect on a nice one


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I wasnt happy about the 2nd deer but itll happen if you bowhunt enough, we dont always make perfect shots everytime.
moved my climber to the other corner of the field where the deer were coming out, so hopefully me moving the stand will help out.


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

Chalk me up for a buck


----------

